# Relapse?



## wshelley (Apr 22, 2011)

I am 1 year post TT. I had papillary carcinoma on both lobes. They removed one parathyroid for biopsy during surgery, but it was benign. They didn't remove any lymph nodes. I had RAI 5/2011. My full body scans and blood work all showed no spread, and I have finally reached a stable synthroid dose.

In the last couple of weeks, I have noticed my neck is tender and my lymph nodes are all swollen in my neck and armpit. I am also having some of the same symptoms I had before my original diagnosis. My blood pressure has also suddenly increased dramatically. My PCP sent me for labwork and an ultrasound. My endo also requested labwork. Combined, they are checking my CBC (white blood cell count), TSH, and thyroglobulin. I am waiting for the results.

Has anyone had a recurrance? Is this familiar to anyone? I think I handled the original diagnosis quite well and was never really too concerned. This has me rattled this time. If it is a recurrance of thyroid cancer, it seems weird since the full body scan came back clean, showing no signs of spread to my lymph nodes. When I was originally diagnosed with thyroid cancer I did have some concern that it wasn't the only issue, as some of my symptoms didn't match thyroid cancer. I couldn't really get my PCP or endo to pursue anything else at the time. Now I'm concerned this may be due to whatever else was going on.

Any feedback is appreciated!

Bill


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi!

I had a completion on the left side in July. About 2 months ago, I noticed the left side of my neck was swollen and I had some swollen lymph nodes off and on. My WBC had been really high since January.

The ENT did an ultrasound and FNA in late March on 2 new growths which came back clean. My neck has just started to decrease in size and sensitivity.

I wish you the best, and hope you will have good news too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wshelley said:


> I am 1 year post TT. I had papillary carcinoma on both lobes. They removed one parathyroid for biopsy during surgery, but it was benign. They didn't remove any lymph nodes. I had RAI 5/2011. My full body scans and blood work all showed no spread, and I have finally reached a stable synthroid dose.
> 
> In the last couple of weeks, I have noticed my neck is tender and my lymph nodes are all swollen in my neck and armpit. I am also having some of the same symptoms I had before my original diagnosis. My blood pressure has also suddenly increased dramatically. My PCP sent me for labwork and an ultrasound. My endo also requested labwork. Combined, they are checking my CBC (white blood cell count), TSH, and thyroglobulin. I am waiting for the results.
> 
> ...


Bill; I hate to hear you are having this issue. When you had the full body scan, did they use an iodine contrast dye?

Can you share the test results and ranges w/us when you get them?

There are a few other autoimmune issues that can cause swollen lymph glands. Sjogren's and Lupus. Also, dental situations can cause swollen lymphs.

Keeping you in my prayers.

Let us know!


----------

